# Recommendation for a planning consultant in south Cork area



## CORK SAN (27 Dec 2009)

Hi hope this is the right forum to ask. 
Can you please recommend an excellent planning consultant in the south Cork area to put together a planning submission for me. 
What do you think the cost for this service will be?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## onq (27 Dec 2009)

Several people posting to these forums would be competent to do this work for you.

FWIW

ONQ

[broken link removed]


----------



## CORK SAN (30 Dec 2009)

onq, thanks for that advice.


----------



## jfitzgerald (4 Jan 2010)

Hi There Cork San,

Just saw your post.  My company would be happy to do the application for you.  Give me a call on 086 8369283.  Our website link is as follows.  If it's a house palnning application, we normally charge circa €2000-€2500, this doesn't include the hire of a JCB to carry out a percolation test.

Have a look at our website to see who we are, see link below, I'm from Mallow myself.

John Fitzgerald (Chartered Engineer)

http://www.wtf.ie/


----------

